# Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens



## ellisonj132 (Sep 4, 2011)

A very small form growing on Burnt Cape, NL.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2011)

It looks like it is growing out in the open -- with lots of sun???


----------



## ellisonj132 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Burnt Cape*

Hi Dot:

The picture is a view adjacent to where the slippers grow.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3749343924/sizes/l/in/photostream/

This is an alpine habitat... notice no trees on limestone. The slippers grow in wet seeps in this environment. The sun when it comes out is bright but the growing season is extremely short and this area is often bathed in fog and mist for extended periods. The area is an ecolological reserve very rich in unique flora that grow in alipne calcareous soils. The green patches you see are dwarf willow species. These flower June July depending on when spring arrives.

http://www.env.gov.nl.ca/env/parks/wer/r_bce/index.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 5, 2011)

Interesting -- thanks, Ellison. Interesting habitat. I'd not have guessed slippers grew there.


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 5, 2011)

Great picture. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 5, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> It looks like it is growing out in the open -- with lots of sun???



This species often grows is the open full sun - at least it does here. Seems to be quite adaptable to almost any growing conditions.


----------



## Dido (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the grate pict. 
pubescens can grow in full sun
they grow on neary every soil, if it is drained and have still enough water


----------

